# 25g 'Mosstarium' tang blog



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi !

Apologize for lack of pics atm, I'm not home till after Christmas but wanted to get this started.

Fauna: Endler's livebearers, fancy mts snails, red ramshorn snails.
Hoping to add red cherry shrimp soon but this could be a german blue ram tank later on.

25 gal hagen 'light-glo' tank.
15w t8 tube light. 6500k
diy reflector from silver aluminum plumbers tape.
Aquaclear 50 hob filter with Fluval edge intake sponge.
Radiant 75w heater

Substrate = clay based substrate with some ferric iron and nutrient storing ability (used in baseball diamonds) capped with Nisso Aquasoil.

My old nutrafin c02 unit was installed last week. (I make my own mix as opposed to buying the packets). Also put piece of cigarette filter into the airline to make the bubbles smaller before they go into the ladder. This results in higher c02 absorption into the water. The filter output is slowed to a trickle so there's little surface disturbance to gas out co2. I might replace the nutrafin ladder with a glass nano diffuser.

No aquascape effort has been made. This is to satisfy my moss addiction and now trying to take that to the next level. Mosses and java fern lace can attach to small stones and driftwood bits here, undisturbed by larger fish. Several times I've had moss samples in bowls, jars and 'mosstainers' for too long only to have them die. Now they're in a tank to get light, co2, water movement and nutrients. In mesh squares, tied to driftwood and also for the first time I used loctite superglue ultragel to glue coral moss to a stone. 

No matter what experts say, DIY c02 will still boost your plants overall vitality and growth rate in a low light tank. I also underdose excel when I remember.

Flora:

Java Fern Lace ‘Wendelov’
Flame Moss - Taxiphyllum sp.
Zipper Moss (Fissidens zeppelianus)
Taiwan Moss - Taxiphyllum alternans
Weeping Moss - Vesicularia ferriei
Coral Moss - Mini Pellia (Riccardia chamedryfolia)
Crypt nurii
Crypt wendtii var Krauteri
Subwassertang
Najas Grass
Dwarf sag
Baby Tears - Hemanthis glomeratum (micranthemoides)
Amazon frogbit


Remaining plants in sample jars to go in are :
Pearl Moss

Mini Pearl Moss / Mini Rose moss (european) - Blepharostoma trichophyllum

2 marimo moss balls and fissidens fontanus also will be moved into this tank from the 75. Want to move the Crypt ballansae into here too but afraid they would melt. Eventually hoping to have full moss walls, each wall with a different type of moss. Also hoping to add red cherry shrimp unless this becomes a german blue ram tank.

Merry christmas to anyone following along, your comments are welcome as usual


----------

